# Anabolic Supplements



## gReEnEyEsUiCiDe (Feb 24, 2006)

im on Natural Sterol Complex....i was wondering if anyone knew alot about anabolic supplements?


----------



## MR .T (Feb 24, 2006)

Herd of them but never used what exactly is it.


----------



## needsomeinfo (May 7, 2006)

most are wild yam extracts , wild yams contain compunds that mimic some an anabolic compound in mammals, an injectable version of this extraction was I believe the first anabolic steroid used on humans, There is lots of info on the net about it


----------

